# 1DXMKII - Soft Focus & Freezing



## GoldWing (Jun 12, 2016)

My magazine had me with the Los Angeles Angels for a team profile and only a few photographers were there from different press services to keep the shoot intimate. During a break two of us were using 1DXMKII's, One had a new D5 and the other a 645Z and we sat together while everyone changed. 

Both of us using the 1DXMKII's were having similar problems with focus and having to pull our LP-E19's. We both laughed as we thought it was us, until we compared notes and our experience with the 1DX. 

We both have soft or OOF SHOTS where we were clearly spot on in AISERVO with easy shots in ZONE and SINGLE POINT EXPANDED.

During batting shots where we caught the balls coming off the bats we both had to pull our LP-E19's and our 1DX MK II's were completely frozen. I had a 1DX as a backup and Henry went to a 5DIII.

The odds of both of us having the same issues or defects with the 1DXMKII can't be random. My magazine has in-house techs but the 1DXMKII is new and they are getting in touch with Canon. We should all keep a close eye on focus and freezing issues especially if you shoot in situations where you must not miss frames.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

Really sorry to hear about your issues. Have you posted this on the DPReview and the FredMiranda boards by any chance? 

There's a few people on there - TVstaff, Wetoldboot, and Sportsmagazine - who are having similar issues. I'm just try to get a feel for how many people are actually experiencing problems with this camera, as I'm due to pick up mine on the 20th. 

I've arranged a sale for my current 1DX but I'm wondering if I should hold off on getting rid of it because of all these issues coming up with the new cameras -- focus issues, lockups, and file corruption. 

I'd say to anyone who does buy one of these things to go thoroughly test it as soon as possible, and if it's not working properly to return it immediately. Canon had quite a few 1DX issues that they never publicly acknowledged, so I hope this will not be a repeat. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 12, 2016)

I have had mine for 1.5 months now and I cannot say that I have seen any weird behaviour from the AF system. But having seen your problems, I´ll pay more attention to the out of focus shots I get. So far it appears to have been my fault every time.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I have had mine for 1.5 months now and I cannot say that I have seen any weird behaviour from the AF system. But having seen your problems, I´ll pay more attention to the out of focus shots I get. So far it appears to have been my fault every time.



I'm thinking this isn't a hugely widespread problem. Obviously there are some members and people who are affected - by my count around 5 or 6 on the various forums - but these issues don't seem to be affecting everyone, thankfully. 

I feel for these people who are struggling though. After having struggled with my own original 1DX problems and getting Canon to give me a replacement after weeks of battling, it's not something I'd ever want to go through again. I hope Canon steps up and helps these people, or at least acknowledges that there are problems that are occurring in rare instances.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 12, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> During batting shots where we caught the balls coming off the bats we both had to pull our LP-E19's and our 1DX MK II's were completely frozen. I had a 1DX as a backup and Henry went to a 5DIII.
> 
> The odds of both of us having the same issues or defects with the 1DXMKII can't be random. My magazine has in-house techs but the 1DXMKII is new and they are getting in touch with Canon. We should all keep a close eye on focus and freezing issues especially if you shoot in situations where you must not miss frames.



Do you recall whether the little red "writing to cards" LED was still lit? The only time I've seen a canon camera frozen and unresponsive was when the write failed. I had to pull the battery to get it to come back to life.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > During batting shots where we caught the balls coming off the bats we both had to pull our LP-E19's and our 1DX MK II's were completely frozen. I had a 1DX as a backup and Henry went to a 5DIII.
> ...



This exact thing happened to me the other week while I was photographing Stonehenge with my 1DX 'original'.


----------



## GoldWing (Jun 12, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Really sorry to hear about your issues. Have you posted this on the DPReview and the FredMiranda boards by any chance?
> 
> There's a few people on there - TVstaff, Wetoldboot, and Sportsmagazine - who are having similar issues. I'm just try to get a feel for how many people are actually experiencing problems with this camera, as I'm due to pick up mine on the 20th.
> 
> ...



Not posted anywhere else yet until we can find out what the issues are. I did see others having the same issue outside of the photographers I personally work with and a few boards. We also saw a video somewhere of 1DXMKII freezing but our cameras could not be turned on or off at all; the video showed a different problem than the one we had where the camera just locks. with so the editor pulled us from using the cameras.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 12, 2016)

Not what I want to hear!

I had to send my 1XII back because the CF slot didn't work. I can't imagine that the freezing and soft focus issues would be limited to just a few units. When I get my replacement, I will certainly keep a close eye on it. I also hope Canon knows about it and are on a fix.

sek


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 12, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > During batting shots where we caught the balls coming off the bats we both had to pull our LP-E19's and our 1DX MK II's were completely frozen. I had a 1DX as a backup and Henry went to a 5DIII.
> ...



I had a look around the net and found what seem to be a few problems with some CFast cards

Are we sure the cards are definitely 100%?

EDIT: second thought: in the OPs case did both cameras threw problems under the same conditions?, i.e. not just same subject but also same temperature (same battery level too?)

Question for OP, what were all the enviromental condtions: Humidity, Temperature, Battery level, lens being used, CFast card brand and size?..


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 12, 2016)

I have not experienced any issues with my 1dx mark ii. Im at about 8000 shots since i first got it. Shooting mostly soccer. No weird OOF and no wierd Cfast issues. Im usig a lexar 256gb 3500x. Ive also shot about 4 hours of 4k30 filling the card up each time. Never had a heat or overheating issue. I would figure 4k recording would be the biggest stress on the electronics that i could throw at it.

I have heard on other models that a bad memory card, one out of spec, or ones that are counterfit can cause the cameras to just stop until the batteries are removed. That being said, it is a new camera and some issues are bound to come up. They always do.

Somewhere in the firmware i recall there is an error log that can be displayed on the rear screen. Is there anything there that might shed some light on this?


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2016)

With two of you next to each other and shooting the same cam, experiencing the same issue, the first thing that would come to my mind is to check your serial numbers. You might have better luck explaining this issue to Canon rather than Canon Rumors if you can show it's not a one off issue. Never understood the threads with... "My camera makes a weird sound" or "My new camera does this....", here you'll just get placation and wild goose chases. It's like going to a car forum and asking people to diagnose a issue with you car... pointless as eventually you'll have to take it to a mechanic or the dealer.

This is what CPS is for, not amateurs... working professionals. If you or your company own many copies of this body Canon will respond and quickly.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 12, 2016)

When the scenario and the behavior seem unlikely, baffling, and I feel like we are being played, I go back in time. Same OP (GoldWing) in 2013!

"EOS Bodies / Canon EOS 1DX defective Mirror Boxes - Screen Splash - AF Lock-up
« on: October 19, 2013, 11:58:52 AM » 
I work for a newspaper and we bought two Canon 1DX's to replace older equipment.

Both IDX's were defective. We returned one and sent the other to Canon. This will be the third time we're sending the 1DX back to Canon for the same reasons.

1. The mirror / screen gets small black specs in it. Some are clear others look like random shaped dark pieces of broken black glass.

2. The Auto Focus stops working. First we notice a lack of focus, then the lenses hunts a lot, then it does not focus at all.

The Canon 1DX we bought had a white "A" in the battery compartment. We were told it was adjusted by Canon after it was made so all of the above would not happen.

When we sent it in the first time it was returned with a white dot next to the "A" but the same thing happened again. And again, splash in the screen and a lack of focus all the same things happend after only a few shots.

We sent the 1DX back to Canon again and it was returned saying the "MIRROR BOX" was replaced. After a few 100 shots, we were all amazed that this happened again the very same way.

The Camera has been to Canon so much time that we can't return it to the retailer and now it's back with Canon for a 3rd time. If Canon fixed this after is was manufactured, this is really the 4th time Canon is fixing the same issue not the third.

We did some research and now we see there are many people all over the world with the same issues with the 1DX having defects or defective AF and this oil splash.

Are there others out there with this same issue? Have you had to have your new 1DX fixed 3 or 4 times?

Canon cannot seem to fix this issue and based on a Google we did, the 1DX seems to be defective in design itself. One note I read said something about oil being the issue and another about broken plastic.

This seems never ending 

Martin"

I refuse to speculate on motivation or mental state!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> When the scenario and the behavior seem unlikely, baffling, and I feel like we are being played, I go back in time. Same OP in 2013!
> 
> "EOS Bodies / Canon EOS 1DX defective Mirror Boxes - Screen Splash - AF Lock-up
> « on: October 19, 2013, 11:58:52 AM »
> ...



Well this is surely interesting. I now remember looking at his thread two years ago when I was having all the trouble with my 1DX - basically doing what's described above with the viewfinder filling with debris/oil. 

The OP very well might be extremely unlucky. I can attest to the first 1DX issue. I hope it's a bad case of luck and not a widespread problem for this new model camera now. 

So, who knows? I have postponed sale of my current 1DX to a friend until I make sure the 1DX II I have scheduled to pick up on the 20th is working properly. I'm certainly not going through a battle with Canon again to get a working camera. Once was enough of that...

I don't worry too much about the CFast corruption issues, as I suspect that will be corrected with software or is a CFast card issue with a particular brand, but the autofocus issues and camera lock ups do concern me quite a bit.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 12, 2016)

"Might well be very unlucky"??? : 

You are an extremely polite and generous sort...The least cynical person alive? 

I've attached a screenshot of that older post before the original "disappears."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> When the scenario and the behavior seem unlikely, baffling, and I feel like we are being played, I go back in time. Same OP (GoldWing) in 2013!



Perhaps if the OP's luck were equal in magnitude but opposite in direction, he could buy a lottery ticket and become an instant multi-millionaire.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > When the scenario and the behavior seem unlikely, baffling, and I feel like we are being played, I go back in time. Same OP (GoldWing) in 2013!
> ...



Alas, as it currently stands, his luck would have him poor and destitute if he went that route.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> "Might well be very unlucky"??? :
> 
> You are an extremely polite and generous sort...The least cynical person alive?
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of that older post before the original "disappears."



I doubt the original post will disappear; it's been here for so long. Hell, I might have even posted in it too at one point while seeking advice.

I'm being generous because I know how much issues such as these suck, and if the person does have a legitimate complaint, well, I hope he gets the issue resolved satisfactorily in the end. I posted on a ton of photography forums when I had my issue - only one, however, accused me of being a troll. My intention wasn't to seek advice on how to resolve the issue at that point, however; it was to show as many people as possible how CPS in my country had damaged my camera repeatedly while in for repair of a defect (the debris/oil in the viewfinder). 

It's not that I don't raise an eye-brow when I happen to see similar threads popup all over various camera forums; in fact, that's why I asked if the OP had been active on any other forums such as DPR and PON espousing his woes. He has indicated that he has not. What I find particularly suspicious is the fact that several other posters all came out of the woodwork at the same time claiming the same issue; these people seemingly remained silent beforehand. Coincidence? Who knows. A mod or admin could check the IP addresses of the posters...

I'd like to see a video of the purported locking up issue. I've seen plenty examples of the CFast issue from multiple users, and one or two examples of soft focus from the same poster on DPR, but no such examples of this lock-up problem from any of the claimants. 

I'd be more inclined at this point to fully back the OP with some video evidence, which should not be hard to produce given the frequency with which the OP says this problem is occurring.


----------



## Neutral (Jun 13, 2016)

Regarding focus softness - what are AF priority settings - for focus or release ?

AF menu section ->Tabs 2 for AI Servo and Tab 3 for One-shot AF release priority.
I have set all 3 for focus priority, it can slow down frame rate but get most of the shorts sharp.

I was doing some shots with EF85 f/1.2 L II USM at f.12 and without AFMA practically all shots are totally in focus. 
I've seen many posts from different users that it is difficult to get sharp shots at 1.2 with AF but I never had such issue. I have though some small tricks how to do that - I thing long time back I mentioned that in on of my posts.


----------



## bgateb (Jun 13, 2016)

My 1DX2 has been having some focusing issues/missed focus, even with single point

haven't experienced any freezing yet, though.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2016)

bgateb said:


> My 1DX2 has been having some focusing issues/missed focus, even with single point
> 
> haven't experienced any freezing yet, though.



Can you elaborate more on what you're shooting, the focus mode used, the lens used, and possibly provide some examples?

I think you're about the fifth or sixth person now whose come forward with issues.


----------



## DavidA (Jun 14, 2016)

I do not have freezing, but I am having AF issues. I have reported this on DPreview, spoken, with CPS, etc. Two AF problems: 

Shooting Conditions: 
- Disc dogs (Frisbee) and 7 days in YNP/GTNP
- 1/1250 - 1/2000, f5.6-6.1, ISO Auto, study tripod and Wimberly head for 200-400 f4 l IS (no TC engaged), handheld for 100-400 f4.5 - 5.6 L IS II and 70-200 f2.8 L IS II
- Static and non-moving shots are fine
- Low keeper rate on more challenging AF situations
- Started out with case 1 and then rotated through all other cases.
- All lenses AFM adjusted by Peachtree Camera in Atlanta, GA. 

AF Issues
- Problem occurred in most AF options from Single point to 61 point 
- Occurred in both single shot and AI Servo
- Problem 1: Review of focus point would show that it was locked on target with no overlap to grab background. Focus plane would be consistently 1-2 feet behind the animal or grab the far background. 
- Problem 2: Review of focus point would show that it was locked on target with no overlap to grab background. The image would be "mushy" with no clear focus plane. 
- These problems occurred with 70-200 f2.8 L IS II, 100-400 f4.5-5.6 L IS II, 200-400 f4 L IS w/1.4xTC. 

I was an early purchaser of the 7dMII and went through AF issues with Canon until they finally recalibrate the AF module. I am going to request a new camera from B & H tomorrow. I also going to wait 6-8 months after a release before I buy another new camera. I remember a tech magazine with the caption "Do you really want to be a Pioneer?" which showed a guy in a coon skink cap riddled with arrows. I am feeling that way right now. I have a trip to Alaska coming up in July and really want to get this resolved.


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 16, 2016)

I can report that my 1dx II has freezing issues. I have only used it for video, and I use it underwater, so removing the battery is a major issue. Unlike on land. Out of 40 dives, I had issues on 3 dives. Never saw any overheating icon on the camera. Really hope Canon can figure this out.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 16, 2016)

There are some other reports on CR that there may be a bad batch of sandisk cfast cards. Many included as part of the premium kit. Before condemning the camera, try a different card. Cards can cause all kinds of system issues.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 16, 2016)

Mantadude said:


> I can report that my 1dx II has freezing issues. I have only used it for video, and I use it underwater, so removing the battery is a major issue. Unlike on land. Out of 40 dives, I had issues on 3 dives. Never saw any overheating icon on the camera. Really hope Canon can figure this out.



This is not good. Sorry to hear about your troubles. 

Really giving some thought to cancelling my purchase of the 1DX II. I'm supposed to pick it up next Monday when I arrive back home in Canada. 

Out of those 40 dives, you said you've had issues three times. How many dives in were you the first time the issue happened? Just wondering how long it took for the issue to rear its head.


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 16, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Mantadude said:
> 
> 
> > I can report that my 1dx II has freezing issues. I have only used it for video, and I use it underwater, so removing the battery is a major issue. Unlike on land. Out of 40 dives, I had issues on 3 dives. Never saw any overheating icon on the camera. Really hope Canon can figure this out.
> ...



I didn't have issues until probably 15 dives in. 2 of the issues were at the end of the dives so it wasnt too big of a deal. The other one was right at the very first so i had to surface to the boat dry off the housing open it and change the battery. And then reseal. A 20 minute endevour. I was using 2 different lexar 256gb 3400x cfast cards that i would rotate every 2 dives. Formating the card every 2 dives. Not sure if it is the camera. Cards. Or just my action causing it to glitch.


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 16, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> There are some other reports on CR that there may be a bad batch of sandisk cfast cards. Many included as part of the premium kit. Before condemning the camera, try a different card. Cards can cause all kinds of system issues.



I wasnt using the sandisk card. I was using the lexar 256gb 3400x cfast card.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 16, 2016)

Mantadude said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are some other reports on CR that there may be a bad batch of sandisk cfast cards. Many included as part of the premium kit. Before condemning the camera, try a different card. Cards can cause all kinds of system issues.
> ...



I see. I've been using the 3500x. A little faster but I have not had any lockup issues. The system has been flawless. I think though you have put in more hours with it than I have. So it may just be it has not been my time yet.

I have used it with the 300mm f2.8L ii, 70-200 2.8 ii, 24 1.4ii, 85 1.2 ii, and 100 2.8l macro. Though the last one has seen limited use. I know you used that extensively on your dives.

Do you recall what lenses you were using during the lockups?


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 17, 2016)

Do you recall what lenses you were using during the lockups?
[/quote]

It was the 100mm F2.8L Macro lens. Here is a video if you care to check it out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjNnbAP6Jww


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 17, 2016)

Mantadude said:


> Do you recall what lenses you were using during the lockups?



It was the 100mm F2.8L Macro lens. Here is a video if you care to check it out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjNnbAP6Jww
[/quote]

The video is great. We were drooling over it at the office the other day. . Great stuff. It takes you know whats of steel to take a 1dx2 underwater. You might have been the first.

Ill do some macro video with my set up and see if i can get it to act up. Intermittent problems are tough to get fixed. If we can come up wih something to reproduce it, im sure it would get resolved rather quickly.


----------



## wetoldboot (Jun 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 18, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Mantadude said:
> 
> 
> > Do you recall what lenses you were using during the lockups?
> ...



The video is great. We were drooling over it at the office the other day. . Great stuff. It takes you know whats of steel to take a 1dx2 underwater. You might have been the first.

Ill do some macro video with my set up and see if i can get it to act up. Intermittent problems are tough to get fixed. If we can come up wih something to reproduce it, im sure it would get resolved rather quickly.
[/quote]

Sounds good. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 19, 2016)

That's unfortunate (although sadly not surprising). Thanks for reporting and hope everyone experiencing issues gets them resolved.


----------



## pdawsonsa (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all

First off, I'll apologize for not reading through every reply on this post before posting. I will get there and will amend this if necessary. 

I've shot 2000 odd images with my 1DXII and its twice frozen on me. Only the AF On button and the trigger release seem dead. All menus, settings etc can still be changed. Cycling the power, removing the cards nor replacing the lens seems to make any difference. Only once the battery is removed and replaced does all return to normal. I can't say that I have noticed any issues with the AF like the OP mentions.

The second time it happened, i noticed that the remaining shots count in the top LCD is blank. This was after cycling the power and removing and replacing both cards and the lens.

First occurrence:
Switching between M and C1 modes with C1 having identical M setup but with Auto ISO, only bundled Sandisk CFast2 64GB card, EF 24-70mm MkII lens. Using single point or expanded point AF.

Second occurrence:
Switching between M and C1 modes with C1 having identical M setup but with Auto ISO, bundled Sandisk CFast2 64GB card and Sandisk Extreme Pro CF card installed recording to the CFast card, EF 70-200mm IS MkII lens. Using single point or expanded point AF.


----------



## ANDRXW (Jul 4, 2016)

Curious if any one is still running into this issue of 'soft focusing' and/or if newer users are experiencing it as well.

As a new user to the 1DX line, I'm not sure if it's a faulty unit I'm dealing with or what. Everyone regards the AF system(s) to be so well versed, yet I'm dealing with(what seems to be) soft focusing on even stationary subjects.

Wondering where I should turn to, and whom to contact to look into this issue.


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 4, 2016)

my 1dx2 wont autofocus.. I tried a lot of things it is set up normal shoot button and focus tied..but I tried autofocus button..



I am ...sort of lost here..

I am pretty familiar with it ..had a 1d3....
still have 5d3

had this a mont or so..1st one here in town..

I WAS setting Q menu...
but reset it to default ..in case...

I even tried 85L...with electronic focus control..
no autofocus.. I can manual focus all ...no auto focus all lenses..

any clues>

thaNks...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Tommy. 
It sounds like you are familiar with how to use a Canon camera, other than one quick thought, you have checked that the lens (lenses) are not set on Manual Focus, it sounds like you have picked the dud, these are mass produced items (or at least built from mass produced parts) things fail from new, take it back and get it replaced or fixed. 
I ask about MF as I almost never use MF but on more than one occasion I have put a lens on and wondered why it won't focus. Seems the switch gets moved in the bag. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TommyLee said:


> my 1dx2 wont autofocus.. I tried a lot of things it is set up normal shoot button and focus tied..but I tried autofocus button..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2016)

ANDRXW said:


> Curious if any one is still running into this issue of 'soft focusing' and/or if newer users are experiencing it as well.
> 
> As a new user to the 1DX line, I'm not sure if it's a faulty unit I'm dealing with or what. Everyone regards the AF system(s) to be so well versed, yet I'm dealing with(what seems to be) soft focusing on even stationary subjects.
> 
> Wondering where I should turn to, and whom to contact to look into this issue.



Your dealer should be able to return it to Canon at no cost to you and they'll put it through their tests. However, being without a camera for a few weeks is no fun. The camera shop personnel should be able to confirm if there is a problem I would think - they won't exchange it??

Jack


----------



## ANDRXW (Jul 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Your dealer should be able to return it to Canon at no cost to you and they'll put it through their tests. However, being without a camera for a few weeks is no fun. The camera shop personnel should be able to confirm if there is a problem I would think - they won't exchange it??
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack - I bought it through B&H (with the SquareTrade warranty - what a nightmare that's been). Wondering if I should take it to the CPS in LA and have someone look it over?

Perhaps I'll make a few calls tomorrow after the holidays over and see if it's user error or a faulty camera.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 5, 2016)

ANDRXW said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Your dealer should be able to return it to Canon at no cost to you and they'll put it through their tests. However, being without a camera for a few weeks is no fun. The camera shop personnel should be able to confirm if there is a problem I would think - they won't exchange it??
> ...



If b&h wont replace it for you, you can send it back to cps if you are a member and they will flip it in three days..maybe less. The 1dx2 should also be covered by Carepak


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll probably get a 1DX Mark II, but at the end of it's production cycle. I have vowed to never buy a new release just because I'd want to be cautious about early possible problems.

I'm an enthusiast, so can afford to wait a long, long time.

Sorry for all of you having problems.  I know it sucks.


----------



## Paulo (Sep 7, 2016)

Here in Portugal the 1DX MK II cameras took a while to arrive, but apparently comes with the same problem.
I know at least 3 cameras with autofocus this problem.
A friend just yesterday to return to it.
I will make a new test after a new micro-adjustment in mine.
If the problem persists am willing to return the mine.
Important to inform that I have two newspaper colleagues who have the same camera and not have this problem, it works perfectly.
I sincerely hope that Canon solve all these cases quickly.


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm still seeing people with SOFT and OOF issues with the Canon EOS 1DXMKII. Anyone here still experiencing these issues or feel they have a defective 1DXMKII ?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> I'm still seeing people with SOFT and OOF issues with the Canon EOS 1DXMKII. Anyone here still experiencing these issues or feel they have a defective 1DXMKII ?



Well, I just picked up mine today and am afraid to try it.  Battery is charging.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still seeing people with SOFT and OOF issues with the Canon EOS 1DXMKII. Anyone here still experiencing these issues or feel they have a defective 1DXMKII ?
> ...



Congrats. Its been a good month for you


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > GoldWing said:
> ...



Thanks and yes, in my entire life I never spent like this. How does it work; when you die your kids pay the debt?  

I'm sure hoping someone will offer some suggested setup. I've gone through the entire menu and a few items are new to me. I like the option of not having to use that dinky screen at the bottom! In particular I'm wondering how to choose the AF point switching etc. I've always used spot focus and now like the option of surrounding points, at least for BIF.

If there is a thread where such things have already been discussed that that would work too.

Jack


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Congrats on the 1DXMKII. Am I correct in saying that you haven't owned a Canon camera with the 61 or 65pt focusing system before? If so I would start by reading the AF guide for the 1DX...not sure if there is one for the 1DX2 but not much has changed in how the system works. Here is a link to the download... http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml
The links are at the bottom of the page.

If you have more specific questions maybe start a new thread and many of us can help. I've now owned five bodies with the 61 or 65 point system so I know it fairly well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



Thanks and you are correct, kind of. I did shoot with the 1D4 for a little over a month or so but I never felt like I knew it thoroughly. It's been 90% 6D and well you know. A new thread it'll be.

Jack


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 14, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> When the scenario and the behavior seem unlikely, baffling, and I feel like we are being played, I go back in time. Same OP (GoldWing) in 2013!
> 
> "EOS Bodies / Canon EOS 1DX defective Mirror Boxes - Screen Splash - AF Lock-up
> « on: October 19, 2013, 11:58:52 AM »
> ...



So looking back to 2013 not only was I correct. But the early adopters of the 1DX like myself who voiced concerns about the Mirror Box were met with every bit of VILE name calling you can imagine by the "Canon Fan Boys". We were so on target that Canon finally admitted the issues to the public and a RECALL / SERVICE ADVISORY was instituted. Until the recall, Canon said "You're crazy" "The camera is perfect" "There are no dust or oil issues" "The camera does not freeze" Pattern??? Or One OFF? End result, the consumer got their defective 1DX's fixed on a massive scale.

Now we go to 2016. the 1DX MKII hits the market. Little me... The same person who was an early adopter of the 1DX, is first in line for the 1DXMKII. What happens to me, happens to others. 

I had camera freeze, I had to pull the battery and reinsert it to get the camera to work.
I have OOF shots
I have CFast Card issues

I send the camera to Canon CPS... They admit there are problems and they attempt to fix things.

AND AGAIN as I discuss the issues and the fixes, and the process with other photographers I am met with the same "VILE" "Fan Boy" posts.

So Canon CPS is now replacing PCB boards in 1DXMKII's, Making Mechanical & Electronic focusing adjustments to the 1DXMKII's affected and also updating firmware and working with the CFast Card Manufactures to address the card issues.

This reality is part of adopting platforms early. For the "BUG" phase of working things out by those discussing them in open forums to be met with such vitriol, one can only conclude, that the Canon Fan Boys" have interests in anything and everything that is said about a new Canon body "must be discredited" and "the poster slandered".

As someone with a HUGE investment in Canon glass and bodies. I can only hope that the early BUGS and FIXES worked out with Canon / CPS find their way to everyone's 1DXMKII.

Best regards to those who discuss issues here and are met with personal attacks. I also know what you are experiencing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2016)

GoldWing, I can't understand why anyone attacks anyone on these kinds of things but human nature is what it is and not just on CR.

Boy, you have me worried as a new adopter just now. The camera I got had firmware 1.0.0 so it must have been a bulk purchase by the big retailer. I've upgraded the firmware and am just trying to figure the camera out and haven't done AFMA so it's not fair to speculate. However, the shots I took yesterday with my new 400 DO II X2 III were not impressive compared to my 6D with manual focus at f8 and I had a few moments of "Oh dear". Hopefully I'm just antsy and things are fine! 

Jack


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> GoldWing, I can't understand why anyone attacks anyone on these kinds of things but human nature is what it is and not just on CR.
> 
> Boy, you have me worried as a new adopter just now. The camera I got had firmware 1.0.0 so it must have been a bulk purchase by the big retailer. I've upgraded the firmware and am just trying to figure the camera out and haven't done AFMA so it's not fair to speculate. However, the shots I took yesterday with my new 400 DO II X2 III were not impressive compared to my 6D with manual focus at f8 and I had a few moments of "Oh dear". Hopefully I'm just antsy and things are fine!
> 
> Jack



So Jack, rest assured, i was an early 1dxii adopter, got one from my local dealer...1st shipment. Flawless operation, no cfast issues, never frozen or locked up. I did have an early release 7dii issue, but canon fixed it in less than a week and i didnt have to pay for shipping. It came back better than factory as it got a detailed calibration after the mirror box replacement.

As far as afma goes. Yes you need to do it, particularly with long telephotos with and without the extender. Some of my lenses are spot on at afma 0 but others are off by as much as 15! A 400 with. 2x extender wide open will have a paper thin dof. Its important to get it all calibrated.

Some like to use software such as Focal but after usng it for several years, i can do just as good with something like a spyder lens cal. Makes all of the difference in the world. 

For proper afma at 800mm you need to have a huge distance between you and the subject and best when the ground and air temperature are the same...heat waves can really mess up your interpretation of the results and its even better to review the images on a laptop and not just on the rear screen.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks EWP. CR folks have always been very good to me after I initially showed up, a complete ignoramus with all my anxieties about my "major" 300 2.8 II purchase. I had trouble just using it rather than worrying about whether it was the sharpest (I was convinced it wasn't). Even sent it in with the camera and bought a used 40D for the time. So, obviously I'm the nervous type and your comments are reassuring!  I will be like a child for a long time with my new 1DX II - amazing it is.

Jack


----------



## Go Wild (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello Guys, 


Sorry to hear about that camera issues...I have my camera for about 2 weeks, tested with 2 assignments in wildlife, one in soccer and 2 video produtions. In my case, no fail detected. Sensor is amazing, photos are sharp, and video is amazing! I haven´t detected any issue at all. I do have experienced those issues on my 7D mkII (OOF problems and inconsistant focus), but after i changed for this one, heaven is now a reality!!  Regarding to focus in movement situations, the camera nail the focus and i get most of the times 9 in 10 keepres, or 8 in 10. Awesome. 

So...i really wish that you could solve those problems because working fine, it´s just a magnificent camera!!

Cheers


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Wild, that's music to my ears. It's so cloudy and snowy here (a month early) so no AFMA yet and maybe that's why I'm concerned about my shots so far (like, how can one evaluate when ISO is close to 12800). Obviously AF is impressive though!!

Jack


----------



## Go Wild (Oct 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Go Wild, that's music to my ears. It's so cloudy and snowy here (a month early) so no AFMA yet and maybe that's why I'm concerned about my shots so far (like, how can one evaluate when ISO is close to 12800). Obviously AF is impressive though!!
> 
> Jack



Hello Jack, I am pretty sure you´re going to love the camera! You do need to have good cards to take the best out ot it, regarding to FPS, Buffer and video. I have shoot a Baptism with a "normal" Lexar CF card, and no problem! 

Well, you do need to learn about AF, specially if you came from the 6D, it´s a total new world and if you don´t have some knowledge about how it works, you may end with bad results, or better...not so good results. My previous cameras 5D3 and 7D2 had similar AF so in my case it´s not so much of a big learning curve. And the problems in the 7dmkII, make me improve a lot my AF dealings with the camera... 

Let me just have a little thoughts here about the camera: 

Photo - There´s not much to say, well, its the best in the market for a lot of photo types. 14fps is just woow. The AF sistem shines and the colours....ufff!  I really like this sensor, i haven´t made a real cropping test, but i guess you can crop about 40% with no problems ( taking into account that it really depends on ISO value). Most part of the photos i made were with the 500 F4 IS II, the 16-35 F4 IS L, 50mm F1.8 STM and Tamron 90mm F2.8 VC (not the new one). For all the lenses, excelent results.

Video - Awesome. To have this kind of hability in a superb DSLR like this, it´s a huge benefict for guys like me that makes photo and video. So many critics i read about the video qualities of this camera, makes me in a moment to look to the 5d4 instead...well....after only 2 weeks, i must say, i am really happy of my decision! 4k is awesome and 1080p is great! It has great quality! About some guys saying that 120fps is poor quality. It´s not! The films i have done in 1080 120fps were all more than good!! And you do have the possibility to film in 4k60fps and then slow the motion by 40%, or 50%. You don´t loose quality and the image is smooth. 
One thing that somhow bothers me....the hability to focus in touchscreen is great and works perfectly in every lenses, even in the Tamron. However....when you change the speed and slow the speed of the focus change, to get it smoother and slow, it seems it only works with the 50mm STM. With the other lenses i cant get it slower, it´s always fast....i don´t know if i am doing something wrong, or if it is really a software limitation fot the STM (new lenses)...don´t know, if anyone can help i would apreciate and i´m sorry for the out of topic question. 

Well, but in-topic, i think you can make some tests to see how it works, i do get great shots with Iso 10.000!!! But i do recomend you to AFMA your lenses, even if it seems sharp, it could get an improvement. 

Something interesting: 

- I use Reikal to AFMA and i did get an issue. I got the anti Flicker active in the moment i make the first AFMA. What happend is that the program use mirror lock. After the program runs, when i disconnected my camera one error appeared. The camera keeps telling me that it was impossible to use mirror lock and antiflicker, and to close on of them. But you couldn´t do it in the menu, everything was blocked! I went in panic!!  Well, the solution was to make a reset to the camera and with the reset the mirror lockup finished. I guess it is a good tip, never use Antiflicker and mirrorlockup at the same time!!!  Or at least...when you use Reikal, turn off antiflicker!!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 16, 2016)

The af speed setting is primarily for STM lenses. USM motors are meant for speed and not sure they contain the stuff needed to control af speed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks very much Go Wild; I love enthusiasm!  I'm working my butt off to learn the 1DX II in spite of my 6D handicap.

East W I sure hope you are wrong since that would seem a big blunder by Canon.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
I really don't think this is a blunder by Canon, the USM motors work on high frequency (ultrasonic) vibrations, I don't think you can slow them down! ;D

With reference to AFMA, do you use Reikan, they recommend 20x focal length for the 400mm and above. So 8m for the 400mm and 16m for 800mm. That workshop of yours looks like it would be great for this, add lots of shop floodlights to the target and away you go. What is lots of light, I use 4 x 500w floods pointed from different heights and sides, this gives me 10ev in the software results. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks very much Go Wild; I love enthusiasm!  I'm working my butt off to learn the 1DX II in spite of my 6D handicap.
> 
> East W I sure hope you are wrong since that would seem a big blunder by Canon.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Go Wild. 
I feel for you with the reset, there are so many things to customise these days a full reset is a nightmare, unless you thought to make a backup of the settings before you did anything else as you own one of the few bodies capable of saving the customised settings to a card. 
Something else to turn off for FoCal is lens corrections, specifically distortion correction, it seems this can cause some lenses to not report focus confirmation in some versions of the software. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Go Wild said:


> - I use Reikal to AFMA and i did get an issue. I got the anti Flicker active in the moment i make the first AFMA. What happend is that the program use mirror lock. After the program runs, when i disconnected my camera one error appeared. The camera keeps telling me that it was impossible to use mirror lock and antiflicker, and to close on of them. But you couldn´t do it in the menu, everything was blocked! I went in panic!!  Well, the solution was to make a reset to the camera and with the reset the mirror lockup finished. I guess it is a good tip, never use Antiflicker and mirrorlockup at the same time!!!  Or at least...when you use Reikal, turn off antiflicker!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I really don't think this is a blunder by Canon, the USM motors work on high frequency (ultrasonic) vibrations, I don't think you can slow them down! ;D
> 
> With reference to AFMA, do you use Reikan, they recommend 20x focal length for the 400mm and above. So 8m for the 400mm and 16m for 800mm. That workshop of yours looks like it would be great for this, add lots of shop floodlights to the target and away you go. What is lots of light, I use 4 x 500w floods pointed from different heights and sides, this gives me 10ev in the software results.
> ...



Thanks Graham. The distances are not a problem since my shop was appended to my garage 26 +36 feet but I don't have all that lighting - only 1 500 watt. 

I have a good target and have had good success with my 300 2.8 II previously just doing it manually since I never bought any software. 

The only disadvantage of manual I could perceive was the time factor. I use a laser level which has verified accuracy to make sure target and camera are aligned. Now with 800 mm I will have to be very careful and just get it right using a tripod and not fool with that setting afterwards since camera movement is so magnified (with the 300 2.8 I would play around with the settings in the field while waiting for the birdies).

I wonder, assuming there is a relatively common distance I find myself shooting from, if AFMA wouldn't be better done at that distance? Perhaps it's not particularly critical.

Jack


----------



## LSV (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm sure profuse apologies will be coming to OP GoldWing soon...perhaps, even before the release of the 1DX Mark III?


----------



## kaihp (Oct 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I wonder, assuming there is a relatively common distance I find myself shooting from, if AFMA wouldn't be better done at that distance? Perhaps it's not particularly critical.



Hi Jack,

You're right - if you shoot at a certain distance, the best AFMA would be done at the same distance. However, if that distance is more than the 50x focal length, you most likely won't see much of a difference. If you on the other hand shoot close to MFD, the AFMA may be significantly different (BTDT). Reikan has a good explanation of this behavior in the section "Target Distance" in the Testing Guide pdf file.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks very much Go Wild; I love enthusiasm!  I'm working my butt off to learn the 1DX II in spite of my 6D handicap.
> 
> East W I sure hope you are wrong since that would seem a big blunder by Canon.
> 
> Jack



Not a blunder, just what the STM motor was designed for. Prior to these new camera models, the focus speed setting was not prevalent. Photogs were wanting faster and faster af speeds....then folks complained it was too fast for video and wanted better control.

Again, canon wants you to buy the equipment for your needs....and of course extra equipment for each.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much Go Wild; I love enthusiasm!  I'm working my butt off to learn the 1DX II in spite of my 6D handicap.
> ...


----------

